# Guitar of the Month 2.1 August 2015 - Pondman's Universe Multi



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 15, 2015)

*Please join me in congratulating pondman on his win! 
*


DSCN5507 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wryM1m]

DSCN5506 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xpaq8X]

DSCN5510 by 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/x6XZxL]

DSCN5512 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wrHjv8]

DSCN5513 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/x6Y3uj]

DSCN5514 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wryr2J]

DSCN5520 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wrGXZZ]

DSCN5522 by 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/x6XATs]

DSCN5523 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xp9VAr]

DSCN5529 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xoyRda]

DSCN5538 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xp9E1P]

DSCN5542 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xoyGAR]

DSCN5545 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wry8gy]

DSCN5533 by 

Honorable mention goes to our two runner ups:

Locan Ward's Daemoness and cardinal's Fender Strat 7.


----------



## androponic (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats Pondman !!! I gladly voted for this one. Even though all of your builds have something special to them, this one is just pure Awesomeness !! 
Big props to SSO for offering the contest.


----------



## Edika (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats and well deserved! 
A lot of great guitars nominated and it was difficult choosing just one.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 15, 2015)

COngrats Pondman, you know how I love your works
But as said previously, this is a luthery heresy !

I want now a video and know how it sounds !


----------



## asher (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## cardinal (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats to Pondman! A well-deserved win.


----------



## pondman (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm totally stoked to win this and even more so against all those high class top build guitars.
Thanks to everyone that voted for me  and also to Cardinal that gave his own vote for me  and of course to Max for getting this whole thing rolling again


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 15, 2015)

Max only loves your avatar boobs - this helps to stay in real life !


----------



## metallidude3 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm really glad the award went to one of our own builders. Even though the other guitars were nice, I like the originality and craftsmanship of something that was home built like this


----------



## narad (Sep 15, 2015)

Perfect prize for a builder - who else is going to know what to do with 3 sets of pickups!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats to Pondman, well deserved and it means we get to see 2-3 more creations soon.

Its great to see GOTM running again.


----------



## Robrecht (Sep 15, 2015)

This makes me happy. Pondman for president!


----------



## pondman (Sep 15, 2015)

Robrecht said:


> This makes me happy. Pondman for president!



Hey Rob, where the hell ya been ?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks like I missed out on the voting! Damn life getting in the way! It would have been a tough call between this and the Strat for me, but all in all, congratulations to the chesty Pondman!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 15, 2015)

Absolutely insane work. Congrats, Pondman!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats dude, totally voted for this. Glad you won!


----------



## skeels (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats, Pondy!

Thanks also, Max, for bringing the GOTM back. It's a great way to celebrate our passion for guitars!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 16, 2015)

Pondman, check your PMs.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 16, 2015)

Congratz Pondman!! A worthy winner indeed!! That
build is sensational. You really should be doing this
for a living, you'd have a dedicated customer here.


----------



## trickae (Sep 19, 2015)

Just wow, that looks incredible. Do you happen to have a build thread for it?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 20, 2015)

Pondman, you should make an EVH style guitar made with wood slices where the stripes would be! Kinda like this, but not all linear.


----------



## lemeker (Sep 20, 2015)

very cool build. congratz on winning!!!


----------



## pondman (Sep 20, 2015)

trickae said:


> Just wow, that looks incredible. Do you happen to have a build thread for it?



This is the one v
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...izations/296993-crazy-multi-lam-7-string.html




Hollowway said:


> Pondman, you should make an EVH style guitar made with wood slices where the stripes would be! Kinda like this, but not all linear.



I did actually consider that a while ago with a neck to match


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 20, 2015)

pondman said:


> I did actually consider that a while ago with a neck to match



Well, be careful! You never know when an "accident" might happen!


----------



## Unburdened (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulations Pondman! You earned my vote easily, and I love your work on the multi-lam 7 (...and let's be honest, on pretty much every build thread you've ever posted). You have a true talent!


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 25, 2015)

Pondman, change your name in MaxOfWood ! 

and Congrats btw !


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 25, 2015)

Totally deserved !


----------



## Ps43203 (Sep 26, 2015)

That is crazy! I bet it took forever to finish that build. Nice Job!


----------



## evilchuck (Nov 7, 2015)

OMFG that looks soo hot <3


----------



## pondman (Nov 29, 2015)

Well, the Seymour Duncan Nazgul pickups never arrived and neither did the guitar ESP strap from 6string.com  I tried to message Max but he seems to have been inactive for a long time now ( hope everything's ok Max ). I messaged SD and got zero response 
Perry Ormsby assures me his pickup is on the way so hopefully I'll have that soon 

A massive thumbs up and thanks to Pitbull Audio, Sully and Lace for sending out the prizes so quickly


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 29, 2015)

pondman said:


> Perry Ormsby assures me his pickup is on the way so hopefully I'll have that soon



Thats a bummer about the rest of the stuff Pondman. Sorry to hear 

But the question I think everyones wondering (unless you said and I missed it) is what are the Ormsby Pickups going into


----------



## pondman (Nov 29, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> Thats a bummer about the rest of the stuff Pondman. Sorry to hear
> 
> But the question I think everyones wondering (unless you said and I missed it) is what are the Ormsby Pickups going into



Its a humbucker from perry and I've got a Quilt Maple build about to start soon so it will be used on that


----------



## Leviathus (Nov 29, 2015)

Been looking at these pictures for 5 minutes trying to understand whats going on here. I've realized this is a guitar porn site.


----------



## DeathChord (Nov 29, 2015)

I can think of no one more deserving of this win, Pondman is gifted in his talent to bring these instruments to life.


----------



## BetterOffShred (Sep 5, 2017)

I know this is pretty old, but I was hoping the build thread for this guitar still existed? 


pondman said:


> This is the one v
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...izations/296993-crazy-multi-lam-7-string.html
> 
> 
> ...



That link is broken  I did a search but that seems to be the only result I can find referencing it!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Sep 5, 2017)

The forum overhaul changed the link structure, but it wasn't set up to redirect old links in the process. It should parse to this:

http://sevenstring.org/threads/crazy-multi-lam-7-string.296993/

Compare to the original link and you'll see how the important bits translate over.


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 16, 2017)

That's incredible! I've never seen anything like it.


----------

